# Confused...?



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I took a test 3 days ago that was negative.. my cousin was taking one and I am a POAS addict thought I would too. Anyway my period was due that day and it came up negative. Last night I had gone to the bathroom and when I wiped there was like a pink tinged mucous. I figured my period was on it's way and put a pad on. I even had what I thought were cramps but this morning there's nothing.. at all. Could I be pregnant eventhough the test came up negative on the day I was supposed to get my period? My cycles are sorta screwy, sometimes they last a bit longer than other times. My breasts feel heavy and tender but they always feel that way prior to AF. I have alot of pregnancy symptoms but at some point or another I have had them and not been. I guess I should just retest.. anyone else experience this and been pregnant?


----------



## QuestionGal (Feb 19, 2006)

not much advice other than to say that there have been plenty of times when AF was a little late and had the barely pink on the tissue, then nothing. Usually within a day or 3 AF would hit full force. I'd assume if the HPT came back neg then you're not pg, you can always retest though just to double check.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for the response. While I have had every other imaginable thing happen with my cycle to confuse me I have never had this. What really threw me was it was 4 weeks to the day of my last and now nothing. I think I am going to wait it out a week or two see what happens and then retest if needed.


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

Good Luck!


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm sorta in the same boat. My periods have been 28-31 days since February. My last period was Aug. 23-25 with only one of those days being red. Sept. 7th, I had an ultrasound of my ovaries to check for cysts after a negative pregnancy test. No cysts apparently or pregnancy with my IUD where it should be. Now I have spotting again but no period and just threw up unexpectedly- no pain or anything. Hum... I know I should test and its not very likely- I've also had "dog nose" but that's been for a few months.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
I'm sorta in the same boat. My periods have been 28-31 days since February. My last period was Aug. 23-25 with only one of those days being red. Sept. 7th, I had an ultrasound of my ovaries to check for cysts after a negative pregnancy test. No cysts apparently or pregnancy with my IUD where it should be. Now I have spotting again but no period and just threw up unexpectedly- no pain or anything. Hum... I know I should test and its not very likely- I've also had "dog nose" but that's been for a few months.

Dog nose??

For me it was just the one time when I wiped.. I had bad cramping but that disappeared for most of today. Now my tummy is feeling off. At least the headaches have subsided.

I wish you luck.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mumof3Nic* 
Dog nose??

For me it was just the one time when I wiped.. I had bad cramping but that disappeared for most of today. Now my tummy is feeling off. At least the headaches have subsided.

I wish you luck.









Yeah, you know- can smell things from far away- especially things like coffee and cigarette smoke or cologne. I call it "dog nose".

Thanks for the luck.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
Yeah, you know- can smell things from far away- especially things like coffee and cigarette smoke or cologne. I call it "dog nose".

Thanks for the luck.

















I have had that too.. the garbage truck almost made me vomit the other day. lol I like your name for it.. I may have to use that.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I just tried going to the dollar store for a couple hpts but they only take debit! I said I didn't remember my pin cuz I always use my card as credit and she says "Well not here!" D'oh! So no HPTs....


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I just picked up a cheapie test and it was negative again. I have cramps again but no bleeding.. why does my body have to be so silly? I am going to wait another week and see..


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

This is funny! I just was coming here to post a very similar thing. I've had cramps now for 4 days. I am sure that AF is coming any moment because of the cramps and then she hasn't come. Negative HPT though. So, AF is 4 days late, I was sure she was coming thursday because of the cramps and so far nothing. I usually have cramps for about 12 hours prior to AF, never, ever in my life for 4 days. THe only time I've ever had cramps like this -- meaning 4 days straight...i was actually pregnant becuase I seemed to have mild period cramps for several weeks in the 1st trimester. So this morning, I got to thinking that I must actually be pregnant since this is how I was feeling when I was...but BFN on the test!
So confusing! I'm glad I'm not the only one!
Amy


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roseselene* 
This is funny! I just was coming here to post a very similar thing. I've had cramps now for 4 days. I am sure that AF is coming any moment because of the cramps and then she hasn't come. Negative HPT though. So, AF is 4 days late, I was sure she was coming thursday because of the cramps and so far nothing. I usually have cramps for about 12 hours prior to AF, never, ever in my life for 4 days. THe only time I've ever had cramps like this -- meaning 4 days straight...i was actually pregnant becuase I seemed to have mild period cramps for several weeks in the 1st trimester. So this morning, I got to thinking that I must actually be pregnant since this is how I was feeling when I was...but BFN on the test!
So confusing! I'm glad I'm not the only one!
Amy

Hi Amy! I got my AF this morning.. lovely thing it was.







I had the most horrendously awful cramps that caused me to soak in the tub for over 4 hours. I was SOOO hoping that I was pregnant. All of my pregnancies have been different and I was like could it be..... big letdown. It's not like we are actively trying and if it happens it happens. DH's motto. Anyway you still could be pregnant maybe too soon to tell on the test.







Luck to you.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

No AF here. Just spotting off and on. Too chicken to test but not really too worried because of the IUD.


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

OH, so sorry that AF came!








Still nothing for me, so I'm still like








We weren't trying, but when it gets like this, you can't help but get a little anticipation.
Amy


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Havent taken a HPT. Just had some bright-red bleeding- looked like lots of little pieces of tissue, but not very much in the toilet. Been spotting off and on brown and red since yesterday.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Amy, Hello Kitty doesn't need boobs and underwear- she needs a mouth.


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
Amy, Hello Kitty doesn't need boobs and underwear- she needs a mouth.


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
Havent taken a HPT. Just had some bright-red bleeding- looked like lots of little pieces of tissue, but not very much in the toilet. Been spotting off and on brown and red since yesterday.










i'm spotting now too


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roseselene* 








i'm spotting now too









Must have been a month for slow starts.


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

Well AF is definitely here! With a vengence. So, anyway, i feel ridiculous for being bummed because we weren't even TTC, but since AF was 4-5 days late, I had all these thoughts in my head and well MAYBE, and then BAM, on my birthday, AF shows up and ruins everything.








:
Amy


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roseselene* 
Well AF is definitely here! With a vengence. So, anyway, i feel ridiculous for being bummed because we weren't even TTC, but since AF was 4-5 days late, I had all these thoughts in my head and well MAYBE, and then BAM, on my birthday, AF shows up and ruins everything.







:
Amy

I know the feeling for sure.. it seems I tend to get my hopes up every couple months.







Happy Birthday Amy.. I hope other than that it was a good one.


----------

